# Bunny Yeager: Pin-Up Master



## cgw (May 25, 2014)

Dead at 85. A great model and even greater photographer:

Bunny Yeager, photographer behind rise of Bettie Page, dies aged 85 | Art and design | theguardian.com


----------



## hamlet (May 26, 2014)

A life well lived.


----------

